# Corsair H60 und Sockel FM1



## Xion4 (15. September 2011)

Hey,

baue mir gerade nen HTPC zusammen auf LLano Basis, nun ist die Frage: passt die H60 auf den Sockel??

Eilt ein wenig


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. September 2011)

Das FM1 den gleichen Abstand wie AM3(+)/AM2(+) hat, ja!


----------



## Xion4 (15. September 2011)

Klasse, danke


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Korrekt!

H60 / 80 und 100 unterstützen ebenfalls den LGA2011 von Intel! sollte mal Befestigungsmaterial fehlen bitte Mail an: CSGEurope@corsair.com

P.S Das Befestigungsmaterial passt nicht auf H50 und H70!


----------

